# Tomorrow...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

...I will be playing in an Open comp in Manchester, then jetting off to Sicily for a couple of weeks sun.

The golf; I've practiced again this week, with some success. Although I've not quite mastered the new driver I have high hopes for the irons. And as its not a particularly long course but quite narrow, I am reasonably confident of a good showing.

The 19th; having been a member over there for a lot of years before returning to the northeast of England I have been warned that large quantities of orange will be consumed.

The holiday; the hotel Villa Angela will be where I'll be soaking up the sun, and unsoaking my liver.

Be good whilst I'm away.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Have a great vacation and send us back some reports on the golf courses...


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

DennisM said:


> Have a great vacation and send us back some reports on the golf courses...


Bring some pictures back too! Without pictures it didn't happen! 

Have a great time!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Today is the tomorrow you posted yesterday. I want you to enjoy, Keep the back lubricated, but not too much. Watch out for Italian women especiallt on the beach and finally have a great round of golf


----------

